# What Did You Kill Your First Deer With



## Splittine

Everyday we see another kid has killed his or her first deer. Its a moment when a father and child will never forget as long as they live. Most of them will grow up to kill many deer in their lifetime but that hunt along with a very select few others will be remembered.

So what rifle, shotgun, or bow did you kill your first deer with.

I killed my first deer with Fisheye48 Browning Bar .270 well over 12 years ago.


----------



## imkilroy

An old T/C muzzleloader 30 year's ago on the old T.R. Miller WMA in Al.


----------



## bukshot01

It was close to 11 years ago, I was lucky enough to shoot a 6 pt. as my first. I've had buck fever ever since. Shot him with a Winchester Model 94 .30-30, which I still have, and will not get rid of.

Justin


----------



## HuntinandFishing

First deer I killed was in 1987 with a Marlin 30-30.


----------



## amberj

1st Deer 12/27/09 with a Remington Model 770/ .270Cal.


----------



## brnbser

about 35 yrs ago in TN with a model 94 30-30


----------



## Bullshark

1st deer my dads pump 30-06 in Georgiana, Al 2001. 1st hog XI bow Naples, Fl 1990


----------



## Wild Injun

23 years ago this month I was nine with my dads Remington 742 30-06. By the way it was a spike.


----------



## PELAGIC 1

my first deer was a small basket rack 8 pt. taken with a bear recurve on eglin when i was 15. He only weighed 97lbs but i was proud of my swamp deer.


----------



## Garbo

Marlin .22

I was with a cousin and we were walking a fencelinebothof us carring .22shoping to shoot a rabbit, but we would take whatever we got. Birds, Squirrels, Rabbits it didn't matter. Anyway a Doe jumped the fence 50yards in front of us and we went guns on her. I don't know how many times we hit her but she didn't make it across the field. I was 7 or 8, and he was 10.


----------



## jt

1997. 8 years old. 6 point with a 270


----------



## Capt. Mickey Locke

Mine was killed with a Sportsman 48 20 gauge #4 buck...8 pt in front a pack of Walkers huntingwith my Grandaddy....Never will forget that day!


----------



## ironman172

remington 870 wingmaster 16ga.....borrowed my Dads shot gun....he never deer hunted....just like rabbit and bird hunting


----------



## MakoMove09

Mossberg 835 20 ga. w/ .00 buckshot


----------



## jigslinger

5 point with a 7 mm mauser


----------



## xl883lo

35 years ago with a Remington 1100 26 in VR Imp CYl 2 3/4" #1 buck........It was a big fat Spike.


----------



## Tightline

An 8 pt. in December, 1979 with a Win. '94 .22 mag .


----------



## JCW

Remington model 700 308 22 years ago yesterday. Killed a 9 pt near Mendenhall, MS...missed and wounded 3 or 4 does before I finally connected on the buck with a fatal shot!


----------



## bluebell

4 point jan. 01 1963. With a shootgun.


----------



## Caique

First was a doe with an old single shot Ithaca that is my Dad's(deerslayer or buckbuster model or something?) with a 20 gauge slug. It was 18 years ago.


----------



## welldoya

St. Regis W.M.A. nearwhere Road #7 intersects with Road #1.Just before 11:00 am, 6 pt., 138 lbs , Baker tree stand, opening day of 1982. Remington 1100 with Winchester #1 buckshot. I was about 2 minutes from calling it a day when he showed up about 30 yards from me.

I was a newbie. Had always hunted small game when I was a kid. I shot 3 times and he disappeared. I waited a few minutes and got down. I figured he had run off. Went over to where I last saw him and there he lay.I was hunting by myself so I went out on the road and flaggeddown acouple of good ol' boys who helped me drag him out.


----------



## skinny water

I got a spike about 25 years ago with an old mossberg 30-30 in burnt corn alabama. I was happy but i could not understand why my dad seemed more excited than me. My daughter killed her first this year and now i understand completely.:takephoto


----------



## BOHUNTER1

First Deer was a buck. Im guessing total score was around 12 inches! HAAA Thanksgiving Day back in 87-88? Been fun since! Yes they have gotten bigger. Not much but a little! LOL Rainy day stalkin, 20 foot shot! Never forget it. 12ga Winchester 1400.


----------



## Dagwood

40 years ago when I was 15. 6 point with #1 buckshot. Only one shot hit him in his lungs. My Dad was with me and I'll always remember that day.


----------



## RiVerRaT

With my bow in 1995....Champion, firebreak 11. 105# spike.



:letsdrink


----------



## ironman

27 years ago. Remington 1100 12 ga. 00's while dog hunting around north baldwin county.


----------



## samiams

1988 up in Spokane with a Rem 7600 in 308. We call them two points (only count the one side)but here in the east it would be a four point.


----------



## finfever61

Chevy truck going 55mph in North Carolina in 1977 big deer and alot of damage....


----------



## JoeZ

Gramp's 30 06 when I was 7. I have the skull cap and wee little 6 point rack. That was all that was left of his head I missed so bad. But hey, it was the first time I ever pulled the trigger.


----------



## Funman

A wounded doe about two years ago with a CVA muzzle loader 240gr hornady xtp. I saw her come out and she was limping really bad. I decided to take her and i shot a little to far back behind her shoulder (in the gut area) well she ran about twenty yards and stopped. Heart beating and all i loaded powder sabot and 209 and hit her where i should have the first time. My first buck was a cow horn spike and i got it with a knight extreme.


----------



## SouthernAngler

December 23rd, 2003. 105lb doe with a Remington 710 .270.


----------



## Dirty Harry

I shot my first buck with a Browning A bolt in 30-06 on Eglin Air Force Base mobility impaired hunt in 2003.

Harry


----------



## Big Red

30-30 winchester, winter of 1947 Hubbard lake MI. I Was 7 (8 in April) 8 point ~ 150lb. dressed out.

Next year was with an M1 carbine, 4 point 125lb dressed. Didn't get to go again untill 53' then Grandpa died in 55'.

Only been hunting maybe 7-8 times since. Got a couple of nice elk in Idaho in the early 70's (1 small bull & 1 fat cow on the same hunt with a Remington 760 in 30-06),& that's about it.


----------



## bbygrl99

Nov 2009, a doe with my Hoyt Kobalt!!!


----------



## itsme

I got all yall beat when I was 10 years old.........

9pt, *<U>20 guage</U>*, slug, the deer was *<U>running</U>* through the <U>woods</U>(branches,sticks, twigs and stuff everywhere), right in the heart!!!!!

It was lucky as hell. I couldn't pull that shot off again if I tried 1,000 times. I got that sucker mounted!


----------



## D.B. Cooper

Marlin 30-30 Dont forget to take your kids hunting


----------



## fromthedepths

winchester 12 gauge ,button buck 12 years ago.50 yard shot.


----------



## beulahboy

Got my first using a JC Higgins pump 12 gauge running dogs up in Blackwater. It was only a spike, but you would've thought it was a 12 point bythe way I carried on! I still have that old shot gun- wouldn't take a million dollars for it- My grandfather gave me that thing whenI was 12 and my Dad used it when he was the same age.


----------



## mpmorr

First Doe with a Bear Whitetail when I was in my teens, second with a 1984 or so Dodge Raider while heading to camp and the third and still my longest shot to date with a Browning A-Bolt 30-06 at around a country mile, Doe also the same weekend I ran over the doe with the Raider.


----------



## Chris Couture

Shot my first deer (doe) with an old open sight 30/30 that was from the war. It had notches on the side of it that my grandfather assumes were the number of men the soldier killed with it. Dropped her in her tracks at about 50 yards when I was 12. I remember that I ran down and laid across her crying like a baby and telling her I was sorry that I shot her. I don't think that lasted too long though...


----------



## Pigsdaddy

32 years ago, using a 4-10 I killed a spike in Eglin. My dad had me shooting paper wrapped slugs that we bought the night before from Mr Russell's store at Springhill on Munson Hwy. How many of yall can ever remember shopping there?


----------



## Grassflatsfisher

21 Years ago. I was 13years old. Shot a doe with a 25-naught six at 75yds. I was hunting in Columbia, Al just off the Chatahoochee River over looking a big peanut field. Remember it like it was yesterday. My uncle came running over to see what I had done. My dad got there shortly after. I hit her a little back and had to go finish her off. I killed several more deer on that field through the years and shot my 1st buck, a 5pt, just down the ridge from there a couple of years later. 



Great thread....brought back a lot of memories.


----------



## timeflies

marlin 30-30. And she didn't exactly max out the scales either but I was on the board! Think I was 13


----------



## electricchiken7

Winchester pump 12 gauge. 00 buck @ Eglin dog hunting.

8 point mounted on my living room wall.


----------



## Splittine

> *Chris Couture (1/3/2010)*Shot my first deer (doe) with an old open sight 30/30 that was from the war. It had notches on the side of it that my grandfather assumes were the number of men the soldier killed with it. Dropped her in her tracks at about 50 yards when I was 12. I remember that I ran down and laid across her crying like a baby and telling her I was sorry that I shot her. I don't think that lasted too long though...


Sounds like a cool gun, do you still have it?


----------



## Herculined

11 years ago, on my Uncle Bob's ranch in Driftwood Tx., just outside of Austin. I was sitting in the stand with my Uncle Ernest and shot a doe at about 75 yards, with a .270.


----------



## HisName

66 Ford Van


----------



## Fish Happens

I was about 8 and a Browning Bar Semi-Auto .270. Haven't looked back since.


----------



## bigcountry55555

I shot my first deer when I was 8 with a .410 I was shooting I was shootingbirds in the feild at my parents and soon as I shota yerling stoodup and I shot It fell so I went to the house to tell my parents when I got back the deer was gone but the dogs jumped it up and I finished it off. I think I shot it about 5 times and I was shooting bird shot but anyway I got itthe only thing was the meat had a lot of lead in it there was bird shot everywhere.


----------



## naclh2oDave

7mm rem mag, free hand, 150yds, doe, Texas, 1999

I had just bought my first gun. It was in the truck, in a case when I swunginto a car wash. I was sitting there shooting the bull with some guy and was concerned after I realized that the kids working there were gonna clean the inside of the truck with my gun in it. He said don't don't sweat it and we just started talking about guns and hunting. I told him I just got the gun and was looking forward to taking my first deer. He was all camo'd up and said he was just about to go hunt a clientsranch in south Texas and invited me along. I was awestruck! I took him up on it. He picked me up about an hour later. We headed out to this "ranch" which had a full hunting lodge, bunk beds for about 10 guys, full bar, and stocked kitchen, had a giant round fireplace in the middle of the living room, which was bigger than my house. That evening the ranch handsset me up in a little shooting house on a ridge. It was a doe only hunt, just to thin the herd. I hadn't seen anything so after a while I decided to go look on the other side of the ridge. I got out and started walking about 10 minutes when this big old doe pops up and starts trotting about 100 yards out. She goes behind a big mesquite brush and I raise the rifle look onto the other side where I hoped she would pop out. Sure enough, booom. Dropped like a hot rock. They heard the shot and came to get me in a jeep that was rhino lined inside and out. Back to camp and they showed me how toskin and quarter her up. Then we sat and smoked cuban cigars and drank outside by the big fire pit with some doctors.

It was pretty surreal, and now looking back I can't get over how generous everyone there was. Talk about paying it forward! I hope I could ever do something so nice for someone else.


----------



## Caspr21

killed a doe with my remington 20 ga. Can remember like it was yesterday!


----------



## gulfwaterman

I shot my first w/ a .223about 20yrs ago, I was 8. I remember dad telling me to hurry up because another doe was blowing at us.


----------



## pacsman

January 1987, I was 17 years old. Hunting in Union Springs,AL. Walking into a scrape line with my tree stand over my shoulder and my *Winchester 94 30/30* in my right hand. I walked through a sage field to the scrape line. As I exited the field....There he was within 15 yards checking his scrapes. I laid my gun up across my arm and tree stand and squeezed the trigger. The deer took off running and all I could think was how in the world did I miss? Well after looking about 25 yrds down the trail it was obvious that I had not missed. The proof was painted waist high up the trees. There he was on the ground. The greatest deer to walk those woods for the last 50 years. A 7 point. I know I know not much probably to many of the great white hunters around, but a trophy to me non the less. Best part was I was with my Dad. To this day he says that deer was deaf and blind and just tired of living. Still have that 30/30 along with many other calibers. I think I might pull her out and take her for a walk in the woods.

Have a great day guys

Dave


----------



## 7mmbrowningman

It was December2000 up in Jay at Mr. Brady Bakers property with a 7mm mag Browning A-Boltwith my 5 y/o (turned 6 the following March) in the shooting house next to me! It was the most awesome feeling to have him there when it happened! I asked before the shot if he was goin to be ok if daddy shoot the deer (he loved/loves animals) - he quickly said "shoot it daddy before he gets away! lol I took the 125 yd or so shot and down he went, nothing special as he was a tall spike/cowhorn...but it is an evening I will not soon forget! :usaflag


----------



## countryjwh

870 wingmaster 30'' full choke with remington #1 2 3/4'' shells.


----------



## TURTLE

*A canoe paddle from inside a Bronco.*


----------



## 69Viking

I didn't get the opportunity to hunt deer as a kid. With that said I killed my first deer as an adult about 6 years ago with a Marlin 336W 30-30. I'm still looking for my first bow and muzzleloader kill!


----------



## Huntinman

I killed my first deer with a 4.10 single shot shotgun with a slug. My dad and I crept up to a food plot after a morning hunt and I shot the nanny at 40 steps quartering towards me. She made it 15 yards out of the food plot! Eventhough we dont have the property/lease anymore I remember exactly where it took place and the name of the food plot, Waste Area, It was about a 15 year old clear cut that was never re-planted.

Damn, I cant believe there is only 2 others who got the #1 with a 4.10!

From that day forth deer hunting has been my number 1 hobby!


----------



## Splittine

> *TURTLE (1/4/2010)**A canoe paddle from inside a Bronco.*


OK Ill bite, please explain that one.


----------



## Big Mac 26

31 years ago, I was 10 and my dad had baught me a remington 110020 gauge, I killed a nice cowhorn in eglin with a slug, my dad let it run by him so that I could shoot it, our dogs were running it.


----------



## jc1228

My first deer happened to be a button buck and was killed with a sako .243 forrester.


----------



## Borty

Remington 870 express 00buckshot 

and ina14' boston whaler


----------



## bluffman2

Remington 1100 

2 3/4 00 buckshot...........finished off with a old timer


----------



## love to hog hunt

12 gauge with #8 shot 3 times in head blackwater 9 point standing on side of road at daylight still hunting behinde munson school:usaflag:usaflag


----------



## byrddog

Spike buck with a single shot 20 ga stevens in front of a pack of redbones and walker hounds!


----------



## Nicevilleski

Marlin lever action, .35 cal. iron sites.


----------



## Jaw Jacker

Killed a eight point dog hunting with a Mossberg 500 pump. Second biggest deer I've ever killed. That was 31 years ago hunting with my Uncle in Grove Hill Alabama.


----------



## shmoe

15 years ago in castleberry alababma, 410 with a slug, dropped her dead:letsdrink


----------



## joebuck

Must have been about 30 years ago in southern Washington County, FL. Used a Browning BAR 30-06 and killed my first deer, a spike. Like others have said great thread ... the first one is one that you will never forget. Brings back a bunch of good memories.

Like Chase said though, I am interested in the story about the paddle and Bronco???


----------



## Captain DP

Marlin 30-30. smalldoe. in SE MS. I guess almost 20 yrs ago.


----------



## daddytime

Hope the statute of limitations apply. I had just moved to Strayhorn, MS from here and was 17. Soy bean fields around our house and I built a treestand on the edge of one. Mid-July wearing shorts and tennis shoes, Remington Model 760 game master in 30-06, I smoked 2 does in the middle of the field. My dad was so pissed, I cleaned and butchured deer until 2 the next morning. Just so happend my dad was applying for game warden position at the time. :banghead


----------



## Try'n Hard

Remington 1100 and pinpoint accuracy - shot him5 times with #1 buckshot!


----------



## injun

35 years ago 45lb recurve 12 foot shot 6 pt buck!


----------



## fishn4real

Ruger .44 mag, carbine, in 1967. 5 shotsat 60 yards,closely grouped, (just to be sure...i guess.)


----------



## sydbrn329

I have been trying to think back and I can honestly say that I do not remember my first deer. I remember shooting a bunch of them when I was 10 or 11, but I don't remember the first. I remember the first buck I missed though. It was on my uncle's property. He came running out of a thicket at about a hundered miles an hour. He looked huge. I never heard him comin. I caught movement from the corner of my eye and looked around towards him quick. Had time to get my gun up and fire once. Didn't touch him. I remember that vividly.


----------



## Splittine

That time of year again.


----------



## Telum Pisces

Just last year with Bullshark (James) on here. He took me up to his property and out came a buck. Shot it with my newly aquired Remington 700 30-06. It ran 20 feet and dropped. And that was the beginning for my deer hunting. This year, I am full blown into it.

Just shot my second deer (doe) this past Sat. with the same gun.


----------



## ironman172

Browning 12ga shot gun.....some 35 years ago


----------



## Caspr21

20 ga. Remington 1100. Perdido River Still Hunting Club. Big ol fat nanny. Shot five times the day before at like 20 yds and missed! Dad was laughing so hard he about fell out of the tree. Prayed in church the next day he would take me back that afternoon and thats when I put a pop knot on her!


----------



## Hopin4aboat

fall of 2000, I'm not sure who actually killed the buck but me and my brother fight over it to this day. We were doing a drive acrossed a mountain in northern PA and me and my brother shot at an 8 point at the same time it ran about 20 yards and we both shot again and he dropped in his tracks. I don't think we'll ever quit argueing over who killed him.


----------



## davdoc0011

Remington Model 770 .270


----------



## on the rocks

A 1978 Ford F150...really...

the one after that was with a Remington 870 Wingmaster shotgun...


----------



## POPPY

Some of us are telling our age too .... Imkilroy - T.R.Miller - I've been there too, long time ago.... Welldoya - Baker tree stand - i still have mine in parts ..... MPmorr - Bear whitetail - I still have a Bear Whitetail II .....
my first - many moons ago (1977) .... 4pt - dog hunting - South Baldwin Co. Al. - Smith & Wesson 12g pump / 00 buck. Poppy


----------



## lingfisher1

Pigsdaddy said:


> 32 years ago, using a 4-10 I killed a spike in Eglin. My dad had me shooting paper wrapped slugs that we bought the night before from Mr Russell's store at Springhill on Munson Hwy. How many of yall can ever remember shopping there?


I do cause that is where the one I killed my first deer came from.
The week before Christmas 30 years ago. Doe with a .410 slug while standing on the side of Munson Hwy almost straight across from Indian Ford road. Shot her right in the but and broke her spine. My Dad cut her throat to finish. To this day I can close my eyes and watch it replay in my head like it was yesterday.


----------



## billin

*deer*

the Friday of thanksgiving weekend about 30 minutes before dark in 1987 I was 12 years old. i shoot a 4 point about 100 yards away off hand in the neck woth a 223 remington 700 couildnt do that today if I tried dont know how i mad the shot I guess someone was smiling down on me that afternoon. I was walking a loging road with my grandfather when he stood up and turned bradside Grandad said shoot so u aimed at his head and hit him in the neck. Deer went down so fast I didnt see it and cried thinking I had missed him My grandfather thought i was upset about killin the deer and got a little chocked up himself until he realized I was upset because i thought i had missed.


----------



## redfishguy83

10 years ago Dozier Alabama decent size doe Remington 742 30-06 my grandpa gave me! First deer with a bow was nice fat spike in lease up off Hwy 4 near Blackwater four years ago open morning of bow first time too pull back on deer dropped him dead in his tracks at 15yds someone was looking down on me that day couldnt do it again in a million years!


----------



## Grassflatsfisher

I've enjoyed reading all the stories. Pretty awesome how different everybody's experience has been. 

Ruger M22 .243 
My 1st was 21 years ago at the age of 12 on edge of a clear cut north of andalusia. I think the club was called Big Sandy HC. My dad had just finished helping me climb a pine in my warren and sweat. I was facing the tree in my stand over looking the clear cut. My dad had just rounded the corner on the fire break we had walked in on not 30 seconds before. I looked up and a doe came popping out right there where my dad had just been. I lined my .243 up on her shoulder, clicked the safety off, closed my eyes and pulled the trigger. I looked back up and she was flopping. I remember it like it was yesterday... The smell of gun powder in the air, my racing heart, and my dad running back around the corner not 2 minutes after he had left. Something I'll never forget. I can't wait to share that feeling again with my two boys and to see the reaction on their faces as they take their 1st deer. Fun stuff!


----------



## fickl

Winchester model 1100 12 gag. pump. 8 pt. at champion wma .


----------



## Emerald Ghost

*first deer*

First was with a .22 Magnum about 35 years ago.
It sure is funny hearing names like "Baker" and "Warren Sweat" tree stands. Brings back some old memories.


----------



## Jason

I shot my 1st w/ a Remington 870 12 gauge in LaForesta when I was 16 years old. It was a 5 point and I walked right up on him....Scared me as much as it scared him I think!!!:thumbup:


----------



## davdoc0011

on the rocks said:


> A 1978 Ford F150...really...
> 
> the one after that was with a Remington 870 Wingmaster shotgun...


 Im with you..My 2nd was in a Jeep Drunk with Friends! Didnt mean to hit her but my buddy swerved toward it and what do you know the damn thing jumped out ! Pow!! What we got for running the backroads drunk i guess


----------



## Splittine

Bump


----------



## coachmo32

1990 in Valdosta, Ga with a Marlin 30-30


----------



## Emerald Ghost

*1st deer kill*

A doe with a Marlin .22 Magnum (a long time ago), and IT NEVER GETS OLD . 
bang !


----------



## J Smithers

I got my first one with a single shot 20ga on a dog hunt with my dad when I was 9 years old. Almost 20 years ago now but I've still got the gun and I'm planning on passing down to my son in a few years.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty

PSE Nova. Champion WMA when i was 12. We parked at the check station and followed our markers back to a dry swamp that was right on the edge of the farming fields. Jacked up my tree and the first deer that walked past was a 4pt right as the son was coming up. I shot him right through the heart and never even stood up out of my seat. He made it about 5 yards before piling up! Opening day of bowseason 1996


----------



## Try'n Hard

Remington 1100 - #1 Buckshot
Two button bucks in a pile - Not to proud now, but when I was sixteen I was so excited that I didn't sleep for a week!


----------



## snapperfan

Marlin 336C in .35 Remington - 1969


----------



## Hopin4aboat

International scout


----------



## AAR

1991 outside Demopolis. 

I shot what amounted to a 40lb yearling buck at 150 yds with a 7mm Mag. Blew the entire shoulders out and he still managed to run a good 20 yds.

Amazing how much life is in those animals.

I was an avid reader of outdoor magazines, books, anything about the outdoors and I thought I would field dress this little deer, based on what I'd learned from Field & Stream. I remember it was freezing and I opened that deer's belly and stuck my hands in those hot guts. Damn, I'll never forget that feeling. I nearly threw up! Plus I felt like I had committed some huge sin killing that little bitty deer.

Tasty backstraps though!!


----------



## helo_hunter

*First deer*

Savage Model 99 303 Savage in January 1990, near Selma, AL.


----------



## PanhandleBob

A doe in Coffeeville, AL with a Marlin 30-30


----------



## MrFish

Spike with Ruger M77 .243 Pintlala, AL
Maybe 1992 or 1993.


----------



## Hound_dog

Some single shot.223 my dad borrrowed from a friend. It was a 210lb bama doe. 1996 7 years old.


----------



## Franklin hunting club

When I was 9 years on our lease we have now on what we called the 900 acres in a old wooden ladder stand with a 12Ga Rem 870 pump with a slug. I gut shot him because I think I was scared I mite miss him..lol


----------



## Wagon1

'77 Oldsmobile 98 Regency


----------



## Longbow14

2009 Worcester Mass, With my 1997 Dodge Ram.


----------



## saltwater redneck

39 yrs ago on the family farm in defuniak spgs fl, yearling buck with my grandpas 1911 remington .22 pump.


----------



## duckhunter

My first deer was a doe in 1974 off Hwy 112 in Alabama in front of dogs with a Remington Sportsman 58 12 ga with 00 buck shot. In the rain!! Man what a race it was. They went by me twice before I shot.


----------



## sleeper0715

I was 22y/old, 12 ga savage pump (bought at the Sears at the Oxford AL mall). Doe shot on Pelham Range near Ft Mcclellan. First bag 5 yrs later with a
Marlin 30/30. Still have both guns.


----------



## Strike Zone

Ithaca model 300 12 ga.


----------



## AngelDrago

I killed my first Deer last year with a Bow and it was awsome


----------



## Splittine

Bump


----------



## Black

11 years ago on the family farm. I had just got into hunting and killed my first deer, albeit a doe, with my Jennings Buckmaster bow. Great times.


----------



## dailysaw

Hopefully it will be tomorrow. Wanted it to be with my bow but after 8 sittings and nothing I'm ready to kill something.


----------



## Splittine

dailysaw said:


> Hopefully it will be tomorrow. Wanted it to be with my bow but after 8 sittings and nothing I'm ready to kill something.


If you can sneak away to Alabama Fri or Sun I'm pretty sure I can put you on a doe in bow range. No promises but pretty confident. PM me if interested.


----------



## Bluesbreaker

I killed my first deer with water. After wounding it with a bad shot, me and a friend tracked it into a low area that seemed to have a 20 creeks in just a few acres. After chasing and shooting multiple times at the deer that just wouldn't die, we finally ran out of ammo. We thought the last shot had killed it but when drug it to some water to cross he started moving again. We held it upside down with it's back legs out of the water and waited until it stopped squirming. It was kind of a sick feeling doing that but I didn't want it to suffer anymore either and for some reason neither one of us had a knife that day. Since that deer I have only made clean kill shots on other deer. If I have a doubt about my shot I won't take it. I think at the time I was just too excited that I was shooting my first deer and thats what led to the bad shot.


----------



## dailysaw

Bluesbreaker said:


> I killed my first deer with water. After wounding it with a bad shot, me and a friend tracked it into a low area that seemed to have a 20 creeks in just a few acres. After chasing and shooting multiple times at the deer that just wouldn't die, we finally ran out of ammo. We thought the last shot had killed it but when drug it to some water to cross he started moving again. We held it upside down with it's back legs out of the water and waited until it stopped squirming. It was kind of a sick feeling doing that but I didn't want it to suffer anymore either and for some reason neither one of us had a knife that day. Since that deer I have only made clean kill shots on other deer. If I have a doubt about my shot I won't take it. I think at the time I was just too excited that I was shooting my first deer and thats what led to the bad shot.


Good read but what did you attempt to kill it with? Curious


----------



## archer-1

Old Timer sharp finger knife....Slowed it down/confused it with a Savage mod 67 12 ga.


----------



## Bluesbreaker

_"Good read but what did you attempt to kill it with? Curious"_

Sorry, Marlin 30-30.


----------



## tonyd

1959 chevy


----------



## jaster

12 yrs old, 19 yrs ago, dang, im gettin old. Spike, watched him get chased all the way a,ross the field, leading him with the bead of my Browning 12 ga. Semi auto. Bead on his nose, some how still managed to get one shot in his right ham. Thank goodness dogs were hot on his trail with tracking Collars, cause he woulda made it if not for the two dogs, lol.


----------



## Robin

Got her with a 12 ga.JC Higgins single shot w/#4 buck.The deer was running and 50 yds. away.
It was in 1963 and I was 14.Deep snow and very cold in New Jersey.She weighed 200lbs.Many more since then..........................

Robin


----------



## slowwalker

Killed a cowhorn on a dog hunt at Blue Springs Management Area almost 25 years ago with a borrowed 12 gauge automatic.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper

Garbo said:


> Marlin .22
> 
> I was with a cousin and we were walking a fencelinebothof us carring .22shoping to shoot a rabbit, but we would take whatever we got. Birds, Squirrels, Rabbits it didn't matter. Anyway a Doe jumped the fence 50yards in front of us and we went guns on her. I don't know how many times we hit her but she didn't make it across the field. I was 7 or 8, and he was 10.


Garbo, 
I would like to hear more of this story, Didnt something happen when you went back and told your dad you killed a deer or something?

Anyways mine was Christmas late afternoon, 4pt. 2-22 riffle.


----------



## kaferhaus

1964, shot him with a Savage 340 bolt action 30-30


----------



## CatCrusher

1977, 16 gauge single shot, 36 inch barrel. Killed all my first with that gun. Deer, turkey squirrel, ****, duck, well you get the picture.


----------



## roanokeriverrunner

model 700 .243 about 20 years ago, still use the rifle today for long range, and freezer filling


----------



## Clayjunky

1978 Plymouth Volare....


----------



## Miami Matt

Savage .270 Evergreen Alabama last Dec.


----------



## Bullshark

Pump 30 06 also in evergreen, al


----------



## bagged06taco

Last day of gun season last year savage model 110 30-06 basket 6 point.


----------



## cain

18 years ago with ruger#1 22-250 and my son last year killed his with the same exact gun...he was seven


----------



## MillerTime

Remington 700 30-06


----------



## Khammer

I have yet to kill my first Anything. I grew up in the city so this is all new to me but I sure am having fun learning with my 13 yr old son at my side. Hopefully we both can post our "first" soon. It has been a long 3 yrs learning, but I would not trade it for anything.


----------



## drifterfisher

I was 8 yrs old dog hunting in in blackwater,with my single shot 410 with slugs,my dad and I were doing some scrubbing in a burnt section and a small patch of gall berrys that didn't burn held my first deer,I shot from the hip with one hand,just dumb luck,perfect heart shot on a nub buck,I remember my uncle using his pocket knife to cut the hide off the nubs and rubbing dirt on them so it looked like he had horns.Id say I can remember it perfectly but time and age has lost some of it.That was 25 yrs ago.I'll tell you what though,hunting with my dad back then was and still is the best memories I have.


----------



## GASeminole

Marlin .30-30 336CS in 1990


----------



## ONEOLDCHIEF

My first deer was a button buck, killed 32 years ago, I was 15 using a Winchester model 12 20 gauge number 3 buckshot. I loved that old gun. My family still has it in the gun closet.


----------



## ONEOLDCHIEF

Pinksnappertrapper said:


> Garbo,
> I would like to hear more of this story, Didnt something happen when you went back and told your dad you killed a deer or something?
> 
> Anyways mine was Christmas late afternoon, 4pt. 2-22 riffle.


You guys sound like my family when we were growing up. If it moved, or if we were lucky and it did not move, it went home.:thumbup: If you killed it, you cleaned it and ate it. Hope no one badgers you over this, and if they do, they will get over it. I know you guys were on cloud nine.


----------



## TheFNG

The front bumper of a Ford Crown Victoria


----------



## saltwater redneck

39 YRS AGO IN THE BACK FIELD WITH MY GRANDPA'S 1911 REMINGTON PUMP .22.:thumbup:


----------



## nb&twil

About 5 years ago with my best buddy's .308. Been addicted ever since.


----------



## steve-o

*gun*

410/44 cal,doe at about 50 yrds shot her and she ran to me and dropped a foot away time 1130 pm vega headlights, brownsville wv


----------



## mackdaddy06

12 years ago with a single shot 20 gauge


----------



## TURTLE

*I think I may have already put this up but a Canoe paddle.*


----------



## rob7

A recurve, built out of a mimosa tree, from my dads backyard. Man those were the days, it was a doe but I was sure excited


----------



## Chaos

*My first deer*

35 years ago thanksgiving day, winchester model 71, 348..grandpa's gun..


----------



## James Fink

I wrapped some paper around a rock and threw the scissors at him...square in the neck. Dropped like a hammer.


----------



## Splittine

James Fink said:


> I wrapped some paper around a rock and threw the scissors at him...square in the neck. Dropped like a hammer.


Id call anyone else a liar.


----------



## SouthernAngler

Splittine said:


> Id call anyone else a liar.


x2.


----------



## Brett

1966 Chevy truck.The first with a firearm BLR .22


----------



## jmsiv

I didn't kill him, but my first "run-in" with a deer is worth mentioning. Many years ago in my late teens, I was running down the trails at UWF. As I took a fork to the right, a large deer jumped out from over the bushes and landed right in front of me. We both stopped and stared at each other. We were only 2-3 feet away from each other. We both froze but after about 5 seconds or so, he jumped back over the bushes. The last thing I saw was his back side about 8 feet in the air.


----------



## Stressless

Luck.


----------



## jmsiv

Complete luck that it even happened and complete luck that he didn't stick me.


----------



## gator7_5

the heel of my boot.

He was gut shot and I left my knife and gun back at the camp. Had to stand on his throat for a couple of minutes to suffocate him.


----------



## Q2arrowhunter

My first deer was with a Remington 700 with a bull barrell in .223 (Old Texas, AL) I was 23.

My youngest killed his first (at 6 years old) with an AR in 5.56 I build for him (6-postion stock for fit and custom camo so it did not look so evil for those who think looks kill) (Gosport, AL).

Thanksgiving evening I took a young man (12 years old) (my wife's cousin's son) for his first deer. He had never shot a gun before. We shot 6 rounds at my range (2-1/2" group at 100 yrds) and then we hit the woods. We had 9 deer (small bucks and does) in the field. I choose a big doe (100#) for him and he dropped her with a perfect shot at 45 yards with the AR (Gosport, AL).


----------



## bigfella

In 1991 close to Red Level, AL dog hunting w/ a Savage pump 12 ga. a doe that took all 5 00 bucks. Not too much meat left but that day I learned the ropes. I used to tote that shotgun around like folks do cell phones today. Not a real pretty gun but I still have it and it is priceless to me. I thought they bloodied my face up right until I caught the gut bucket over the head when I least expected it. Later in that same season I received another gut bucket to the head for my first buck. Looking back that was some of the best times spent with my Grandpa.


----------



## One Shot

Remington 1100 12 gauge December 8, 1983 Lafloresta managment area. That is a truely special day for me. My son Tanner was born on that day 13 years later


----------



## TheFlounderPounder

Boykin game reserve, shot a doe with a single shot 20ga using a slug.. I was 7 i was sitting in a camo chair on the edge of a green field.. When i shot her she ran straight towards me saw me at the last second tried to hurdle me and knocked me out of the chair.. I started crying, she went another 50yds and died..


----------



## Brandon_SPC

Remington model 700 ADL .30-06 using 150gr SST. Shot the doe at 40 yards on the ground.


----------



## Hopin4aboat

1990 Honda accord 2 door 2.2 liter, finished her off with the tire iron out of the trunk!


----------



## CLJ

My Grandfathers Win model 70 SS .270 about 15 years ago. Havnt hunted with it in several years. Might have to break it out this year


----------



## vicious circle

A remington model 8 chambered in 30 rem, the gun was built in 1914 still a great gun. killed a 8 point in Maine on a snowy evening in late november.


----------



## Matt0707

Belgium browning a5 12 gauge and buckshot.


----------



## TheFlounderPounder

What an awesome thread.. love hearing the stories!


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM

I killed my first deer this past Sunday with a Bow. It is an older bow, Darton Excel, with a 2-blade Rage Chisel Tip. First deer I saw, first one I shot at, first one I hit, and first one I killed. Words cannot describe the feeling. O*D*W


----------



## yukondog

My first was about 20yrs. ago with a Marlin 35 rem.


----------



## jcoss15

Ruger mark II .270, I was 13 and got the gun for Christmas. Killed a doe with it on a friends lease up near Blackwater. Still using it today, laid many to rest with it since that faithful day...


----------



## fla_scout

Hopin4aboat said:


> 1990 Honda accord 2 door 2.2 liter, finished her off with the tire iron out of the trunk!


That's freaking hilarious! Thanks!!!


----------



## BowChamp

My first deer was a big ole doe, 32 years ago, with my rem. 870 12 gauge.


----------



## Yakavelli

Got my first with my old Bear Whitetail 2 bow. Opening weekend up in Pike County, AL. I climbed a pine early am and sat til around 11am. The whole time I thought I heard deer moving a little ways up the hill but couldn't see them. Climbed down and as I got my feet on the ground, I look up and there they are...right where I was hearing them. Two does...staring right at me lol. I look at my bow lying flat on the ground and my two arrows stuck in the ground behind the tree...5' from my bow lol. Slow as molasses, I fetch the bow and melt behind the tree, nock an arrow, draw and lean out from around the pine for the shot. Looked to be about 45yds I thought...THUNK...uhhh...ok, that might've been more like 70yds lol! Deer just turned and walked away. Smart-asses...

A few hours later, after a nice little lunch, I grab my fold-up camp chair and head back into the woods to sit til dark. Snuck past the climber on that pine and continued to the hot trail. A big clump of very tall grass (almost like bamboo) caught my eye about 5yds from where the trail crossed over a small creek and headed uphill to the food plots. Slowly made my way over there and tucked my ass all up in that grass with my old blue chair. Popped a couple small pine limbs off and arranged them around my chair for camo and cover scent. I got a warm, fuzzy feeling as I settled down into invisibility.

Three hours later, I have a splitting headache from the sun shining DIRECTLY into my eyes for the past hour lol...I'm hungry as hell...thirsty...bored and seriously wondering what the hell I was doing all hunkered up in this tangley mess.

Then I heard it...from just up the hill

...grrrp...

My arse puckered up like a dog noticing a squirrel lol. I slowly turn my head and there she is in the thick stuff at the top of the hill...can only see her head about 60yds past this huge oak at about 20yds in front if me. I grab my little grunt tube and say hello...grrrp

She disappears behind the big oak...ten friggin mins go by...15mins...pushing twenty (was prolly only 2 mins)...I still haven't moved or even blinked. Just as I drop my bow and am about to give up and figure she walked the opposite way, her head pops out from behind that fat-ass oak tree...AT TWENTY YARDS and stepping out full-on broadside. She walked straight ahead broadside, staying at 20 and the moment her eyes crossed behind a small tree trunk, I raise my bow and draw. And wouldn't you know it, she stopped with that little tree blocking the shot. That old Bear had two wheels (no let-off cam) and holy crap I swear she stood still for about four days lol. 

Finally, she took four steps forward and dropped her head to nibble on some kinda grub...I aimed for the heart...hit the heart...she ran 30yds and dropped dead.

I shot two bucks on the last two consecutive weeks of gun season that year with the last one, on the LAST day being a sho-nuff wallhanger 8pt. That first doe, shot from the ground with my bow at twenty yds is just as memorable (if not more) as the wallhanger (my biggest buck to this day). I still love hunting from the ground...

That was a great year! I'll never forget it.


----------



## hjorgan

1972 Ford Pinto. The suck-mobile survived dang it. The deer did not.


----------



## azevedo16

Ithaca model 37. 3 bucks in a pile hunting Blackwater 1990


----------



## Sequoiha

1975 in louisiana, Interarms Viscount MK X 30-06, 180 grain, 6 point at 50 yards crossing a powerline, been ruined since..


----------



## duckhunter

1975 with a Remington sportsman 58 with 00 buck. One pellet went in ear and it dropped. It took me a while to find where I shot the buck.


----------



## bama boy

12/24/77 Winchester model 1400 12 Ga. 5 inch spike. Running dogs in Baldwin County.Still have the horns.


----------



## MikeG

Bear bow from a climbing treestand!


----------



## Bass2Pomps

I was 16 and went by myself to my buddy's granddaddy's land. I had a doe and a 1-pt come in behind me. I decided to take out the 1-pt..lol.. First shot was over my right shoulder - miss.. The little buck decided to run to my left and stop 30 yards directly in front of me. I dropped him right where he stood with my Marlin 30-30.. Since then, 75% of my deer have been killed with that gun. It is still my gun of choice.


----------



## smokin berlinet

16 years ago.. opening day of rifle season in NW Pa. 10:00, cold as hell, had a fresh 6 inches of snow. Hadn't seen crap all morning in a spot the usually had deer there. Well a 6 pt. strolled out at 150 yrds. I let the old (pre 64) winchester 94 30-30 bark... bullet went in right behind his ear. I was soooo excited i almost leaped off the rock we were on. My Dad was just as excited. I have hunted ever year since except a few that i have been overseas. I still have that 30-30, its retired now. It will be my sons, my grand pappy bought it for my dad when he was 12. Good memories....


----------



## delta dooler

Blackwater river, 1989, 12 y/o, Remington 870 16 GA, #6 shot (squirrel hunting)

Me and dad were squirrel hunting BW river out of his boat, we was running up river and seen a 4 pt buck standing on sandbar, as soon as we slowed down, the deer hit the river and staarted to cross, we ran up on him and as soon as hit the bank i put a load of #6's in back of his head !

:thumbsup:


----------



## watertruck#12

1995 7 pt with my buckmaster Jennings bow 125 grain vortex, Bluesprings management area


----------



## jvalhenson

12 years old with grandpaws .243.....had 3 bucks coming in to our pear trees every evening. Grandpaw backed the old livestock trailer into some trees about 75 yards from the pears while I was at school and when i got home that day he brought me down there to get one of them. Like clockwork right at dark here they came. Picked out the biggest one and dropped him. Just a pencil racked 8 point about 140lbs but man was i pumped. Parents got him mounted for me that christmas and he still hangs in my living room now......several way bigger bucks hanging next to him now but I still find myself looking at that deer more than any other and thinking about sitting there next to my grandpaw, who just passed last oct, just reliving the whole experience. I had never shot an semi-auto before having only shot pumps and single shots till then so after I shot I worked the action back thinking I had to chamber another round. He saw the live shell that I had kicked out next to the spent one and was thinking his gun was messing up kicking out 2 shells at a time till I told him what I did. And how he had to calm me down bc I went to try to run to the deer which was laying there flopping and still very alive and very calmly eased over to it and held its horns down with his foot and cut his throat......I couldnt believe how calm he was with it like he had done it a hundred times.....which of course was bc he had done it way over 100 times I am sure between deer, calves, pigs, etc.......and just how great it was to have the experience right there with him. Will never forget it and I wish every day that my 1 and 3 year olds would have been able to have the opportunity to really know him.


----------



## skiny watr

Big doe with a Sears Roebuck & Co. single shot .410 in 1977


----------



## Bodupp

jvalhenson said:


> 12 years old with grandpaws .243.....had 3 bucks coming in to our pear trees every evening. Grandpaw backed the old livestock trailer into some trees about 75 yards from the pears while I was at school and when i got home that day he brought me down there to get one of them. Like clockwork right at dark here they came. Picked out the biggest one and dropped him. Just a pencil racked 8 point about 140lbs but man was i pumped. Parents got him mounted for me that christmas and he still hangs in my living room now......several way bigger bucks hanging next to him now but I still find myself looking at that deer more than any other and thinking about sitting there next to my grandpaw, who just passed last oct, just reliving the whole experience. I had never shot an semi-auto before having only shot pumps and single shots till then so after I shot I worked the action back thinking I had to chamber another round. He saw the live shell that I had kicked out next to the spent one and was thinking his gun was messing up kicking out 2 shells at a time till I told him what I did. And how he had to calm me down bc I went to try to run to the deer which was laying there flopping and still very alive and very calmly eased over to it and held its horns down with his foot and cut his throat......I couldnt believe how calm he was with it like he had done it a hundred times.....which of course was bc he had done it way over 100 times I am sure between deer, calves, pigs, etc.......and just how great it was to have the experience right there with him. Will never forget it and I wish every day that my 1 and 3 year olds would have been able to have the opportunity to really know him.


 Good story. When your kids get older, you can tell them about your grandpa. They may not understand right away, but they'll remember your words one day.

My first one was in 1966, a spike, killed with my grandpa's L.C.Smith 12 ga double barrel, with old paper shelled #1 buck.


----------



## Flatspro

Old Stevens single shot .410


----------



## TatSoul

Excaliber crossbow using a boltcutter broadhead.deer ran a 100 yard circle.i hated that crossbow including the boltcutters.found the deer though after 2 hours of tracking.


----------



## Scruggspc

19 years ago when I was 5 in Marion alabama at our family farm in a corn field at 27 steps. Shot with a 22 mag behind the ear (I was aiming for the lungs).


----------



## destincabo

Marlin 35 caliber 4 x scope it was a small spike when I was 15 yrs old


----------



## JMSUN

.50 cal. Thompson Center White Mountain Carbine.


----------



## Blake R.

New England Firearms youth model single shot .243 when I was 9. Gut shot it, my dad and a friend tracked her and finished her off. Can't wait to hand my son that rifle.


----------



## fairpoint

870 Remington mod choke with a Winchester slug and two 00 2 3/4 " buckshot killed my 8 pt on Eglin AFB ..Spine shot him at 85yds.....and had to finish him off with the buckshot.....


----------



## Baker8425

Wirelessly posted

23 years ago during doe week in Marengo county Alabama. Shot my first deer with a borrowed Winchester model 70 .243. 
Made a perfect 170 yd shot over a green field ( by perfect I mean the entry point was its ass with a decent exit in its neck) needless to say no tracking required. When we got to the deer the guy I was hunting with said boy you got a good set of eyes, I asked him why and he replied because you picked the buck outta that group! Needless to say I shot a button buck... Luckily no one was upset with me, get a good wet down with deer blood that evening. 23 years later I still get excited like that young 12 year old after each deer I harvest whether it is a Boone an Crockett or a slick head doe! Good memories. My father wasn't a hunter, luckily I had a neighbor who was an avid hunter and took me on that first trip. I will Pay that forward.


----------



## doug1980

1995 in Birdseye Indiana killed a button buck with a 20 Gauge New England Pardner. My first gun and I still have it.


----------



## Tall-TinesAR

Remington .243 that I got when I was 15, shot my first buck at 16 (7 point)


----------



## Countryboyreese

Killed mine with a remington 30-06.


----------



## jflfarmer

im not sure I want to tell yall when it was I shot my first deer and save myself the embarassment, but I shot him with my an old henry rifle passed down through the family. it shot perfect til it got wet in ivan and rusted out


----------



## gcrbama

1978 4 door corolla.


----------



## hchapman

A Mossberg .270 with my grandfather about 6 years ago


----------



## no woryz

My dad's Mossberg model 152k .22LR when I was 12 on a squirrel hunt on the Apalachicola river..... after that he gave me the rifle....


----------

